# Building art frames....



## TimGoering (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm looking for someone located in N Georgia to build and paint frames for my art company. I use 1×2x8' select pine for the frame and do not mitre the corners…(I'm going for the simple, rough look). Please email me if you're looking for some extra cash and I'll email you a drawing. [email protected]


----------

